# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Brian Wolfe, Creepy Collection, MHC survival guide, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The days grow hot and long, but time is slipping away to have your plans for October come to life. This episode we bring you one of the most inspiring stories in the haunt industry at this time as Brian Wolfe takes the time to talk about his journey over the past year fighting cancer. He talks about the latest face painting book, keeping his spirits up, and a special thanks for the support he has received in his ongoing fight for life. Things take a different turn as we speak with Creepy Collection and the transition from the last conventions of the season to your full build out needs.

The Round Table of Terror brings you the MHC Survival Guide!!! This could be your first Midwest Haunter’s Convention or you have been to all 10, the fact is there is always something new to learn and ideas to get you through the show. The (g)hosts talk about their experiences, key aspects of the show, and other odds and ends including the best places to network and grab a bite to eat. You can be in the know when you walk onto the 2013 show floor.

Badger has the biggest and best industry stories in Deadline News. The Unknown Scare Actor is ready to take on his own greatest fear as he makes you Face Your Fears. Storm has that last minute haunt theme idea for this season in Haunt Minute. Jerry Vayne knows you are ready to be amped for your travels to MHC or just following the show along on social media, so he had picked out some rocking artists. There is another Gruesome Giveaway winner, along with special messages and ideas to get your “Hauntspiration” to the next level.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXIX featured music:

Her Ghost comes out to Play by Halloween

Crazy Cadavers by Vegas Rhythm Kings

Crawl by Army of Walking Corpses

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

